# New labs help



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been so frustrated with the way i'm feeling lately. Tired, fat, sweaty, sleepy etc. My Dr just did new labs and said the usual "they look fine". I feel like he ignores all of my symptoms and acts like anything wrong is in my head. I'm still new to levothyroxin because I had hyper all my life and feel like i'm never going to even out. My last labs were:

T4 FREE (range of 0.08-1.8) 1.3

T3 FREE (range 2.3-4.2) 2.7

TSH (range 0.40-4.50) 1.09

Can anyone help me understand what these mean?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm guessing you still have high antibodies wreaking havoc on your thyroid. Your Free T3 and Free T4 aren't bad; they could be bumped up a bit more, but overall not bad. And you TSH is right where you want it.

How long have you been on the levo? If it's only been a few weeks or a couple of months, your body is still "catching up." And like I said, I think there's more to the story than the three labs you had tested this time around.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your Free T3 is pretty dang low--the midpoint of the range is 3.25 and you aren't even close. I would ask about supplementing your levo with something like Cytomel.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

What is Cytomel and what does it do? I have been on Levo for a year and a half-yes my antibodies are off the charts. I can't find an endo who takes my insurance in NYC and have to see my primary care for all this.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Cytomel is synthetic T3. It made a huge difference in how I feel. I agree, I think some additional testing might help.


----------



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to cry-I messaged my dr about the t3 level and got the response "well your levels are normal"  They won't even talk about any other meds


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Ugh, I hate to hear "normal". The ranges are so big that one person's normal may not work for another person. After dealing with Graves since you were 13, I would say you have a very good idea of when you feel well and when you don't. Ask your doctor to work with you to help you feel well. If they are not willing, do you have the option of finding another doctor? Were you ever given the option of surgery or RAI? From your signature, it looks like you still have a thyroid.


----------

